# nosiy miner



## 212articles (Apr 15, 2009)

hi im looking for a little advice on helping repair a birds wing that has possable had a fracter on the elbow part of wing.
we are animal people my kids and me and will not let any animal suffer if we can help it.
my boys found a native australian nosiy miner on a busy road that couldnt fly.
it can jump and trys to fly and does get a bit of movement going enough to fall on the ground
a short distance.
we have had him 2 weeks or so, and he is really happy in a cage with my cockatoo sitting on top of him, and there made sort of friends cause i let the miner out at nite for a few hours when the kids aint risking letting cat in loungeroom. the bird will hop down himself run around jump on to the cockys stand scab around for anything he has good on his tray to eat and hop on top of cage and sit near the cocky.
he will run around the lounge checking out the fish tank and climbs anything that takes his fancy and will go in and out of his cage (which was the cockys cage lol)
i feed him fruit mealie worms and crickets (i have these cause i have bearded dragons)
and a bit of dog food and scaps as he is happy to try anything.
will eat out of my hand mealie worms but isnt ready to be held yet am taking it very gentle only checked his wing yesterday as he was way to scared to be handled and he can tuck it into the right spot but it does dangle a little which makes u no he has something wrong with it.
cant take him to a vet because in victoria even tho he is a native birds here in australia he is classed as ferrel. and has to be put down by law and cant be released.
and i cant do that he is to cute and young and i wont put himdown.
he doesnt seem to be suffering and quite likes his life of food 24/7 and water and is friendly with the cocky and i think he isnt going to miss the wild that much. but id like to make sure his wing is not causing him pain which i dont think it is he didnt bite me when i felt it.
just wanting any advise to help me keep this little fellow happy


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi there,
Its nice to meet you! I live in Brisbane and I have spent a lot of time with noisy minors; they are very friendly and endearing little honey-eaters & I enjoy them being around. People often confuse Noisy Miners with `Indian Mynahs' which are regarded as a pest species and are ferals. They are very different birds though- the bird you have is a native honey-eater, which normally feeds on insects and nectar.

If I may make a suggestion, your little Noisy Miner could do with some food that is like nectar, as its a big part of their natural diet. You might have to ring your wild-life rescue group for advice, but I know that you can buy a lorikeet feeding mixture from woolworths or most pet stores which would be suitable; Lorikeets and Noisy Minors drink the nectar of the same kind of plants and trees.

Because Noisy Minors are Native Honey-eaters, not ferals, vets are obligated by law to treat them for free. But you're right, you've got to be careful because many vets will just want to kill them if you don't seem to have a plan for it if ends up flightless.

You could tell the vet that you've made arrangements to give it to a wild-life carer or a bird sanctuary for rehabilitation, and that you want its wing set, rather than having it killed....do you think that would work? You could ask them on the phone before you take in, that way your little bird will be safe while you find out.

Goodluck, and don't forget that it needs nectar too. It will make a very nice companion for your family I think; they really are terrific birds who love people. For some reason they tame very easily and get extremely excited about humans who feed them. I'll think he'll adapt fine to your home life.


----------

